# La racconto



## Tebina (22 Maggio 2013)

Allora...ho amicizie particolari.
Che vanno dalla mistress al medico, all'avvocato, al contadino, al dirigente, alla escort, allo spacciatore, al filosofo...
Insomma. Vivo in un mondo di umanità variegata, perchè mi va così.
Mi piace andare il sabato due ore da Giovanni, un contadino di 200 anni scorbutico come la merda, ad aiutarlo a fare cose. Anche se mi crista dietro tutto il tempo.
Però ogni primizia orticola è sempre mia.
Come mi piace ogni tanto uscire con Elisa, che  tromba in giro facendosi pagare. Succede un paio di volte l'anno.
Ha un bel lavoro non ne ha certo bisogno, ma è il suo trip erotico. Che vive. 
E poi c'è Vanessa.
Che dire di Vanessa.
Appena la conosci ti chiedi se è un trans o una donna.
Dopo capisci che è una donna, allora ti chiedi se è lesbica. Ma no. Le piace il cazzo, come a tutte (cit Matraini), anzi. Di più.
Quando esco con lei l'argomento è solo sesso.
Sesso in tutte le salse. 
E' come se fosse costantemente in esplorazione. E' giovane certo ma...
Nell'ultimo anno ha deciso di sbirciare nel mondo delle Mistress.
Tante  sere io e lei siamo state attaccate ai forum a leggere i vari interventi a tema.
-Io credo di essere una mistress.- ha esordito un giorno.
Le ho sorriso rispondendo -Benvenuta a bordo mia cara.-

Morale.
L'ho messa in contatto con un blogger master che conosco ormai da tempo così da avere una guida a modino, non un porco che l'unica cosa che vuole è scriverti magari.
_Leccami i piedi troia, e succhiami il cazzo_ , e nel frattempo ti manda foto del suo uccello in tiro :unhappy:
C'è di tutto là fuori.
Non che la foto di un cazzo possa scioccare me o lei, ci mancherebbe, ma insomma.
Siamo signore.
Quindi.
Vanessa sta percorrendo questa strada ed è felice come una bambina.
Il suo obbiettivo è avere uno slave in carne ed ossa che le metta a posto a casa, le faccia i massaggi, varie ed eventuali. (non è uno scherzo)
Non contempla il sesso con lo slave, dice che per quello c'è un camionista della sua azienda che...
A Mattia vanessa è simpatica.  perchè è simpatica. Ma tanto.
E' frizzante, ironica, casinista.
E' un fiume in piena, tanto che io in confronto sono un addormentata che dove la metti sta.
Ultimamente Vanessa ha deciso di affinare le sue tecniche di comando, cosa suggerita dal comune amico blogger master, chattando eroticamente con degli slave.
-Oh...la fai con me sta cosa? Sei tu quella brava in italiano...- mi ha chiesto qualche volta.
Mattia lo ha sempre saputo. Ci scherzavamo pure quando gli raccontavo di alcune mail.


Qualche giorno fa vanessa mi dice che deve andare via un paio di giorni e non avrà la possibilità di collegarsi ad internet.
-Mi controlli la posta Mistress?-
E mi racconta che ha aperto un account e un blog e sta facendo pratica con il comando via mail.
Le dico ok. E se scrive qualcuno?
Tu rispondi mi ha detto. Hai carta bianca.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2013)

Figata 

E lo penso davvero!

Perchè Mattia si è arrabbiato?


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2013)

Mi piace l'idea di fare la Mistress a letto di tanto in tanto, ma a comandare un maschietto non sarei capace credo.
Sono troppo coccolosa e tenera.


----------



## erab (22 Maggio 2013)

...............

ma Mattia è incazzato..... o spaventato!?!?!? :scared:


----------



## Eliade (22 Maggio 2013)

erab;bt8363 ha detto:
			
		

> ...............
> 
> ma Mattia è incazzato..... o spaventato!?!?!? :scared:


:rotfl::rotfl:
Quoto!


----------



## Eliade (22 Maggio 2013)

> Vanessa sta percorrendo questa strada ed è felice come una bambina.
> Il suo obbiettivo è avere uno slave in carne ed ossa che le metta a posto a casa, le faccia i massaggi, varie ed eventuali. (non è uno scherzo)
> Non contempla il sesso con lo slave, dice che per quello c'è un camionista della sua azienda che...


Mah, per carità non ne capisco ma il primo pensiero che mi è venuto in mente è che questa mistress sembra un'espressione grammaticale più artistica di paracula.
Se così fosse sono anche io una mistress. :rotfl:
Chi cazzo è che non vorrebbe uno schiavo....:rotfl:
Arrivi a casa, trovi tutto in ordine, tutto stirato, la cena pronta, il bagno pronto e lui pronto a farti un massaggio...:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2013)

Eliade;bt8365 ha detto:
			
		

> Mah, per carità non ne capisco ma il primo pensiero che mi è venuto in mente è che questa mistress sembra un'espressione grammaticale più artistica di paracula.
> Se così fosse sono anche io una mistress. :rotfl:
> Chi cazzo è che non vorrebbe uno schiavo....:rotfl:
> Arrivi a casa, trovi tutto in ordine, tutto stirato, la cena pronta, il bagno pronto e lui pronto a farti un massaggio...:rotfl:


Mica facile  riuscire a conservare uno slave.
Lo schiavo si comporta da tale perchè trova comunque qualcosa che lo appaga.
Trova, per quanto sia strano per noi, appagante avere una figura di riferimento su cui fa affidamento, a cui obbedire.
La mistress, o il padrone, viene vissuto come figura dominante ma che si "occupa" dello slave. Come un padrone di un cane, anche se forse l'esempio non è adeguato.

Non basta sbraitare ordini. Devi tenere in considerazione di cosa ha bisogno lo slave, e mantenere il "personaggio".

Quel poco che ho visto -leggendo- del mondo di padroni e schiavi, per esempio, so che non sarei mai in grado di fare la mistress.


----------



## Eliade (22 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8366 ha detto:
			
		

> Mica facile  riuscire a conservare uno slave.
> Lo schiavo si comporta da tale perchè trova comunque qualcosa che lo appaga.
> Trova, per quanto sia strano per noi, appagante avere una figura di riferimento su cui fa affidamento, a cui obbedire.
> La mistress, o il padrone, viene vissuto come figura dominante ma che si "occupa" dello slave. Come un padrone di un cane, anche se forse l'esempio non è adeguato.
> ...


Non sono convinta.
Niente sesso, deve fare lo zerbino...di che cavolo si occupa 'sta mistress? 
Fa tutto lui...mi sa tanto di patologico questo slave. :unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2013)

Mica tutti gli slave sono uguali.

Ci sono quelli che oltre a voler obbedire desiderano anche sesso doloroso (per i nostri standard).
Quelli che... amano spendere per la loro padrona.
Quelli che amano farsi comandare e basta.

Quelli che obbediscono ma desiderano sesso non doloroso.

Insomma, un mondo.


----------



## erab (22 Maggio 2013)

Eliade;bt8367 ha detto:
			
		

> Non sono convinta.
> Niente sesso, deve fare lo zerbino...di che cavolo si occupa 'sta mistress?
> Fa tutto lui...mi sa tanto di patologico questo slave. :unhappy:


è una forma di dipendenza psicologica.
Annullandosi per rendere felice il master / la mistress  il/la slave si libera
di tutto il peso implicito nei concetti di autonomia e responsabilità.


----------



## Eliade (22 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8368 ha detto:
			
		

> Mica tutti gli slave sono uguali.
> 
> Ci sono quelli che oltre a voler obbedire desiderano anche sesso doloroso (per i nostri standard).
> Quelli che... amano spendere per la loro padrona.
> ...


 Ancora non sono convinta..
Guarda passi il primo e il terzo...per il secondo rimango sul patologico, poi sarò tirchia io eh. :unhappy:
E comunque non mi sembrano questi i tipi di slave che cerca Vanessa, lei non contempla il sesso con lui, per questo c'è il camionista dell'azienda. :unhappy:
Il suo slave deve fare lo schiavo e basta.


----------



## Eliade (22 Maggio 2013)

erab;bt8369 ha detto:
			
		

> è una forma di dipendenza psicologica.
> Annullandosi per rendere felice il master / la mistress  il/la slave si libera
> di tutto il peso implicito nei concetti di autonomia e responsabilità.


 Questo sicuro, infatti mi sembra di averlo scritto che rasenta il patologico lo slave.
Ma la mistress? A me sembra tanto rasenti la paraculaggine, tutto qui.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2013)

erab;bt8369 ha detto:
			
		

> è una forma di dipendenza psicologica.
> Annullandosi per rendere felice il master / la mistress  *il/la slave si libera
> di tutto il peso implicito nei concetti di autonomia e responsabilità*.


Yep.
E' una parte della spiegazione, sì.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2013)

Eliade;bt8371 ha detto:
			
		

> Questo sicuro, infatti mi sembra di averlo scritto che rasenta il patologico lo slave.
> Ma la mistress? A me sembra tanto rasenti la paraculaggine, tutto qui.


Anche, magari.
O il piacere del potere.


----------



## erab (22 Maggio 2013)

Eliade;bt8371 ha detto:
			
		

> Questo sicuro, infatti mi sembra di averlo scritto che rasenta il patologico lo slave.
> Ma la mistress? A me sembra tanto rasenti la paraculaggine, tutto qui.


Se fosse solo paraculaggine non funzionerebbe, sta in piedi solo se è un rapporto
simbiotico.
Lo slave si annulla per rendere felice la mistress (venendo nel contempo deresponsabilizzato)
La mistress si gratifica della devozione dello slave (assumendosi tutte le responsabilità della "coppia")

Tieni presente che chi interpreta la mistress non può permettersi di uscire
dal ruolo per nessun motivo, di fatto è umanamente sola.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2013)

Ragazzi mi scappa da ridere. Si è incazzato perchè stavo rispondendo ad un tizio del blog mistress di vanessa, e mi sono lasciata prendere un pò la mano.
Cioè mi stavo divertendo un casino con questo che mi scriveva.
_Mia Signora cosa vuoi che faccia ho il cazzo che mi scoppia vedendo la foto dei slip sul blog._ e tutto il repertorio slave compreso leccamento piedi e suole.

Ragazzi dai...mi sono incistata e ho cominciando a rispondergli. Ma mica di nascosto. Mattia era qui.

Sto morendo dal ridere...non ce la faccio.
Dite che Admin mi banna se posto la conversazione via mail fino a quando Mattia non si è incazzato?
:unhappy::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2013)

erab;bt8374 ha detto:
			
		

> Se fosse solo paraculaggine non funzionerebbe, sta in piedi solo se è un rapporto
> simbiotico.
> Lo slave si annulla per rendere felice la mistress (venendo nel contempo deresponsabilizzato)
> La mistress si gratifica della devozione dello slave (assumendosi tutte le responsabilità della "coppia")
> ...


Questo se è una coppia.
Tante volte la mistress ha la sua vita e si occupa dello schiavo nel tempo libero. e pure lo schiavo, altrettanto lo fa a tempo perso.
E magari è un super cazzutissimo dirigente di multinazionale aggressivissimo.


----------



## erab (22 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8376 ha detto:
			
		

> Questo se è una coppia.
> Tante volte la mistress ha la sua vita e si occupa dello schiavo nel tempo libero. e pure lo schiavo, altrettanto lo fa a tempo perso.
> E magari è un super cazzutissimo dirigente di multinazionale aggressivissimo.


Stai velatamente suggerendo a Tebe di "slavizzare" man :diavoletto:


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2013)

erab;bt8377 ha detto:
			
		

> Stai velatamente suggerendo a Tebe di "slavizzare" man :diavoletto:


----------



## Arianna (24 Maggio 2013)

ma...










cos'è uno slave?
e una mistress?


----------

